# cherry tree question



## diverboss (Nov 7, 2015)

I recently received  some fresh downed cherry wood from a tree the city cut down.   I have had it sawed into slabs for wood working, and as I run it through the surface planer, I get a lot of good wood "shavings"" out of it.

My question is " Is this good enough to use in my MES 30" for ribs and Boston Butts?

Thanks

Skipper


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 10, 2015)

i would say use them don't think it will hurt anything


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 10, 2015)

you bet they should be excellent. Just be careful how you store them so as not to mold.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2015)

diverboss said:


> I recently received  some fresh downed cherry wood from a tree the city cut down.   I have had it sawed into slabs for wood working, and as I run it through the surface planer, I get a lot of good wood "shavings"" out of it.
> My question is " Is this good enough to use in my MES 30" for ribs and Boston Butts?
> 
> Thanks
> Skipper




Watch the first few smokes...    Wood shavings have tendency to catch fire...


----------



## diverboss (Nov 18, 2015)

Tried the shavings yesterday in an empty MES. Seemed to work great. Left the smoker on for about 5 hours, good smoke, and no fire.

Try it soon with food.

Skipper


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2015)

Good deal....    Thumbs Up...  ...Thumbs Up....


----------



## diverboss (Dec 13, 2015)

WOW, smoked a ham with the cherry wood shavings and WOW, was it tender, juicy and a great flavor!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2015)

You are hooked now....   Good luck... You'll have to smoke stuff 3-4 times a week now......  Thumbs Up


----------



## diverboss (Dec 21, 2015)

Just finished a Pork butt smoked over cherry wood.













IMG_0025.JPG



__ diverboss
__ Dec 21, 2015


----------

